# My favorite healthy breakfast



## ardchoille

One of the things that contributed to my losing 140 pounds is healthy food and I begin each day with a healthy breakfast. 

1/4 cup rolled oats in 1/2 cup water cooked per the label directions
2 slices lightly toasted whole wheat bread
16 ounce glass water

Once I began focusing on nutrition, rather than taste, I found I lost weight much faster. I have been eating this type of breakfast for years now and I quite enjoy it while reading and catching up on email and forum posts.


----------



## creative

I like oats a lot too but prefer the organic pinhead kind (having the whole grain) and make it into a porridge adding oatgerm (can't get the organic version).  When done/thickened, I often add organic dessicated coconut and sunflower seeds.


----------



## Zagut

Here's my favorite healthy breakfast.

Bacon. 4-6 pieces

2 over easy eggs fried in above bacon fat.

Buttered toast or English muffin.

Tall glass of cold  whole milk.


Do I eat it every day?

No. 

But it is my favorite. 

And it is healthy. 



Usually breakfast for me is Coffee and a small sandwich of whatever I've made for lunch eaten as I head down the driveway. 

Nutrition is good but taste plays a part. As in if it doesn't agree with the taste buds it won't be eaten.

I was a 1 meal a day person for years but as I've aged I find that a little something in the stomach keeps me from being such a grumpy old coot. 

Yeah, I know it hasn't helped but go on and let us old farts deceive ourselves.


----------



## GotGarlic

Lately I've been having vanilla Greek yogurt topped with trail mix and local honey with a Mandarin orange on the side. I find that having both carbs and protein with a meal keeps me satisfied longer. And it's tasty. Almost like having dessert for breakfast ☺


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been having yogurt for breakfast too, GG. I started buying plain Greek yogurt by the quart when I was going through the 5.3 oz. containers too quickly. (Also, why is a 5.3 oz cup considered a "serving" but scooped from a quart a serving size is 8 oz  ) Today's version included a handful of cut-up fresh cherries; no sweetener like honey or such because the cherries were sweet enough. Should have added sliced almonds, but I was lazy. No toast, because I tend to feel full quickly, so I wait until I start feeling hungry again and then have toast with my second cup of tea or first cup of coffee.

Once the weather is cool every day, I'll go back to my usual from-scratch oatmeal with dried fruits and/or nuts.


----------



## CraigC

My healthy breakfast this morning was Andouille sawmill gravy over biscuits. Tomorrow, I'll probably have leftover sauerbraten, potato dumpling and rotkohl, breakfast of champions!


----------



## ardchoille

Food is not meant to taste good, it is fuel for the body.. nothing more nothing less. When taste enters the picture we begin to enjoy food, and when we begin to enjoy food we begin to eat for reasons other than hunger.. and this leads to health problems later in life.

Just my opinion.. yours may vary.


----------



## GotGarlic

ardchoille said:


> Food is not meant to taste good, it is fuel for the body.. nothing more nothing less. When taste enters the picture we begin to enjoy food, and when we begin to enjoy food we begin to eat for reasons other than hunger.. and this leads to health problems later in life.
> 
> Just my opinion.. yours may vary.



Heh. Most of us here eat for pleasure as well as for fueling the body. That's why we enjoy Discussing Cooking so much  It's possible to have healthy, nutritious food that tastes good.


----------



## CraigC

ardchoille said:


> F*ood is not meant to taste good*, it is fuel for the body nothing more nothing less. When Telestar stander the picture right begin to enjoy for, and when we begin to enjoy third we begin to eat for reasons other than hungry. I know most people are going to agree with this. But sometimes the truth hurts



Seriously? Then what the heck are you doing on a forum where folks discuss great tasting food? I didn't change my diet to lose weight, just started eating less. I can walk 5 miles with out breathing heavily and then swim a mile. You seem to have an agenda that has nothing to do with what DC is all about. You think most people will agree with you? Get real dude!


----------



## ardchoille

Eating for pleasure was how I ended up weighing 275 pounds. When I began eating for fuel, rather than for pleasure, I started losing weight. But I'm one of those who wasn't happy being obese and wasting my time on the couch in front of the TV.


----------



## CraigC

ardchoille said:


> Eating for pleasure was how I ended up weighing 275 pounds. When I began eating for fuel, rather than for pleasure, I started losing weight. But I'm one of those who wasn't happy being obese and wasting my time on the couch in front of the TV.



That is your issue not ours! I don't eat food that doesn't taste good. I certainly don't need anyone trying to convince me that my choice in food and the reason I eat is wrong.


----------



## ardchoille

I really need to try the steel cut oats I bought recently.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

ardchoille said:


> Food is not meant to taste good, it is fuel for the body.. nothing more nothing less. When taste enters the picture we begin to enjoy food, and when we begin to enjoy food we begin to eat for reasons other than hunger...


Wow, I feel so sorry for you. My opinion is that someone eats for "other reasons", not because the food is tasty, but because there are other factors causing them to overeat. You can get fat on bags of nasty doritos just as easily as you can lose weight eating a well-prepared, tasty dinner consumed in reasonable portions.



ardchoille said:


> Eating for pleasure was how I ended up weighing 275 pounds...


Was that really what caused the weight, or could you really have been eating pleasurable foods for a different reason? When we were exiled from OH to MA, I started to "depression eat". Gained 40+ pounds. Once I got my mojo back, I started cooking tasty foods that give me pleasure again. With no more effort than enjoying my food more but in smaller portions, I'm halfway back to my goal of my OH weight. Now if only it was as easy to get the house market-ready and get us moved back home.


----------



## Steve Kroll

ardchoille said:


> 1/4 cup rolled oats in 1/2 cup water cooked per the label directions
> 2 slices lightly toasted whole wheat bread
> 16 ounce glass water


Different foods are healthy for different reasons. Being diabetic, yours would not be my idea of a healthy breakfast. Wheat and oats cause my blood glucose levels to go through the roof.

I have to eat things like eggs, bacon, and non starchy vegetables for breakfast to keep my blood sugar under control. Eating a good portion of fat in my diet helps satisfy my hunger and keeps me off medication. Eggs are also one of the healthiest foods on the planet. 

Contrary to popular belief, eating fat does not make you fat, nor does it clog your arteries, as was previously thought. My cholesterol and triglyceride levels are the best they've ever been, and I eat these types of foods every single morning.

I was also once severely overweight at 272 pounds. After 10 months of lowering my carb intake and cutting calories, I'm now just under 190 and still losing. Even better, my diabetes is also reversed and completely under control.

So there are different ways to eat, lose weight, and be healthy. It doesn't all have to be about depriving yourself.


----------



## creative

ardchoille said:


> Eating for pleasure was how I ended up weighing 275 pounds. When I began eating for fuel, rather than for pleasure, I started losing weight. But I'm one of those who wasn't happy being obese and wasting my time on the couch in front of the TV.


Whilst I understand this and it is clear that now you are highly disciplined, _do you not trust yourself_ to be able enjoy some favourite food now and then, i.e. moderation say, one day a week - a Saturday?

It seems such a shame to deprive yourself totally of the pleasure of eating food you enjoy.  Your acquired discipline would surely be able to keep you on the straight and narrow?  Your regime is surely hard wired into you sufficiently to withstand the odd treat?


----------



## Addie

CraigC said:


> That is your issue not ours! I don't eat food that doesn't taste good. I certainly don't need anyone trying to convince me that my choice in food and the reason I eat is wrong.



If it doesn't taste good to me, then I am not going to eat it. To buy that food and then leave it sitting there is a waste of good food and my money. 

But I do eat food that tastes good and I have the good sense to know what is enough and when I feel satisfied. To go beyond that is mostly lack of self control for most of us. 

Beyond hunger, emotions are a major part of overeating. We eat beyond what tells us is good sense because we are sad, happy, celebrating, etc. If we were devoid of these emotions and reasons for eating other than meal time, then we would be lacking in human feelings. I certainly wouldn't want to be that person. I think I would rather be overweight, as unpleasant as it may be.


----------



## Cheryl J

ardchoille said:


> *Food is not meant to taste good*, it is fuel for the body.. nothing more nothing less. When taste enters the picture we begin to enjoy food, and when we begin to enjoy food we begin to eat for reasons other than hunger.. and this leads to health problems later in life.
> 
> Just my opinion.. yours may vary.


 
Evidently, the local sweet, juicy, fresh picked peaches, cantaloupe, and plums I've been enjoying lately don't know that.


----------



## Dawgluver

If food didn't taste good, I wouldn't bother eating!   I haven't had a weight problem since I was a teen and could go through 3 bowls of cereal, or 4 plates of spaghetti.  Thankfully, I don't do that anymore.

My breakfast is a glass of skim milk, followed by a glass of low sodium V8.


----------



## Zagut

ardchoille said:


> Food is not meant to taste good, it is fuel for the body.. nothing more nothing less. When taste enters the picture we begin to enjoy food, and when we begin to enjoy food we begin to eat for reasons other than hunger.. and this leads to health problems later in life.
> 
> Just my opinion.. yours may vary.


 
I'll have to disagree with you here.

Taste plays a major part in what food we consume.
If it tastes like poop then I won't eat it and I'll receive no nutritional value at all.

Enjoyment of food is life in an of itself. Breaking bread with someone causes bonds and if you serve them something the taste buds reject no bond can be created. (I'm not talking about cultural foodstuffs like eyeballs and such). 

If tasty nutrition causes you or anyone to consume more then is necessary then that's on you. I'm not my brothers keeper. 





ardchoille said:


> Eating for pleasure was how I ended up weighing 275 pounds. When I began eating for fuel, rather than for pleasure, I started losing weight. But I'm one of those who wasn't happy being obese and wasting my time on the couch in front of the TV.


 

Good. You found your way.

But how much of your difficulty was caused by "wasting my time on the couch in front of the TV"? 



Steve Kroll said:


> Different foods are healthy for different reasons. Being diabetic, yours would not be my idea of a healthy breakfast. Wheat and oats cause my blood glucose levels to go through the roof.
> 
> I have to eat things like eggs, bacon, and non starchy vegetables for breakfast to keep my blood sugar under control. Eating a good portion of fat in my diet helps satisfy my hunger and keeps me off medication. Eggs are also one of the healthiest foods on the planet.
> 
> Contrary to popular belief, eating fat does not make you fat, nor does it clog your arteries, as was previously thought. My cholesterol and triglyceride levels are the best they've ever been, and I eat these types of foods every single morning.
> 
> I was also once severely overweight at 272 pounds. After 10 months of lowering my carb intake and cutting calories, I'm now just under 190 and still losing. Even better, my diabetes is also reversed and completely under control.
> 
> So there are different ways to eat, lose weight, and be healthy. It doesn't all have to be about depriving yourself.


 
Well said.



I guess IMHO it boils down to what my Parents and Grandparents told me.

"All things in moderation."


----------



## Andy M.

CraigC said:


> Seriously? Then what the heck are you doing on a forum where folks discuss great tasting food? I didn't change my diet to lose weight, just started eating less. I can walk 5 miles with out breathing heavily and then swim a mile. You seem to have an agenda that has nothing to do with what DC is all about. You think most people will agree with you? Get real dude!



+1!!!


----------



## ardchoille

I've become interested in dried fruit lately. I brought some cranberries, cherries and raisins. I should try adding these to add nutrients to my breakfast.


----------



## taxlady

I believe healthy food is supposed to taste good. Does anyone believe that taste buds were evolved to make us eat too much and get fat? Taste is the main feedback system for choosing food. How do you think wild animals know what to eat? Do they get fatter than is healthy?

I find that if I eat vegis when I haven't been eating enough vegis, that they will taste extra good. That's just one example of the taste feedback system.

Sure, it's easy to overeat sugars, fats, and salt, but it's also easy to be aware of that and apply common sense.


----------



## CWS4322

Food is indeed fuel for the body. One of the tricks when figuring out meals for folks who are trying to change their eating habits is to make those meals tasty by using herbs and spices instead of salt and processed ingredients. I shrunk 4 sizes by changing when I  ate my largest meal (a.m.). I  didn't give up taste. I did cut out bread and sugar. I love food. I eat well. And I am not overweight. I  weigh the same I did when I was 21. I  am 56.


----------



## ardchoille

CraigC said:


> Seriously? Then what the heck are you doing on a forum where folks discuss great tasting food? I didn't change my diet to lose weight, just started eating less. I can walk 5 miles with out breathing heavily and then swim a mile. You seem to have an agenda that has nothing to do with what DC is all about. You think most people will agree with you? Get real dude!




The URL of these forms is "discuss cooking" not "discuss great tasting cooking", forgive me for not catching the error of the person who registered the domain.

I feel you are rude person, as pointed out by someone else in another of my threads, and it's best if I place you on my ignore list.


----------



## ardchoille

creative said:


> Whilst I understand this and it is clear that now you are highly disciplined, _do you not trust yourself_ to be able enjoy some favourite food now and then, i.e. moderation say, one day a week - a Saturday?
> 
> It seems such a shame to deprive yourself totally of the pleasure of eating food you enjoy.  Your acquired discipline would surely be able to keep you on the straight and narrow?  Your regime is surely hard wired into you sufficiently to withstand the odd treat?



I trust myself quite well. My favorite foods are fruits, vegetables, grains, nuts, and legumes.. and I eat them all the time. 

My favorite foods were different years ago, I used to choose foods based solely on taste. I'm now choosing foods based on nutritional value. 

I enjoy being able to run 3 or 4 miles at a time without stopping. So I choose foods that are conducive to an athletic lifestyle.


----------



## CraigC

ardchoille said:


> The URL of these forms is "discuss cooking" not "discuss great tasting cooking", forgive me for not catching the error of the person who registered the domain.
> 
> I feel you are rude person, as pointed out by someone else in another of my threads, and it's best if I place you on my ignore list.



You are not discussing cooking, you are discussing your diet. Got any recipes to discuss, with the exception of adding dried fruits or rolled oats?


----------



## CraigC

I just looked at every post you've made and other than boiling water for oatmeal, none have anything to do with actual cooking.


----------



## ardchoille

I tried the steel cut oats this morning. It doesn't mix as well with wheat toast and green tea as do the rolled oats, but it was good.


----------



## Addie

ardchoille said:


> The URL of these forms is "discuss cooking" not "discuss great tasting cooking", forgive me for not catching the error of the person who registered the domain.
> 
> I feel you are rude person, as pointed out by someone else in another of my threads, and it's best if I place you on my ignore list.



Well, I guess you are going to have to place all of us on your ignore list. I have yet to hear of one member here who is willing to adopt your dietary plan as wholly as you have. 

If your eating plans work for you, fine. But you are trying to cram it down every member's throat here. And I hate to be the one to tell you (pun intended) but we all are choking on it. One plan does not fit all.


----------



## ardchoille

Addie said:


> Well, I guess you are going to have to place all of us on your ignore list. I have yet to hear of one member here who is willing to adopt your dietary plan as wholly as you have.
> 
> 
> 
> If your eating plans work for you, fine. But you are trying to cram it down every member's throat here. And I hate to be the one to tell you (pun intended) but we all are choking on it. One plan does not fit all.




 Your opinion is noted, thank you.

I just think it's sad that some folks are willing to settle for health problems instead of finding the strength to change and avoid such things.


----------



## Addie

ardchoille said:


> I tried the steel cut oats this morning. It doesn't mix as well with wheat toast and green tea as do the rolled oats, but it was good.



But it is my understanding that steel cut oats are even better for you health wise than rolled oats. Wouldn't that be considered cheating on eating totally healthy? It sounds like you are concerned with you trying to make your food taste good instead of just being healthy.


----------



## tenspeed

ardchoille said:


> I just think it's sad that some folks are willing to settle for health problems instead of finding the strength to change and avoid such things.



  How do you connect foods that taste good with health problems?  As others have noted, it is entirely possible to have a healthy diet of foods that are enjoyable to eat.  Sharing a good meal with friends and family is one of life’s great joys.

  You seem to have a viewpoint that is at odds with the rest of the members of this forum.  Kind of like joining a church and preaching atheism.


----------



## CraigC

I was in New Orleans for our daughter's wedding. A few of us went to the Quarter to have dinner one night at Mulate's. There was a convention of Herbalife inductees across the street at the Morial center. One was standing outside the restaurant, insulting people, telling them how they were going to die, calling them names. You remind me of them. I tend to be rude when dealing with those that think their "stuff" don't stink in conjunction with a superiority complex.


----------



## Addie

CraigC said:


> I was in New Orleans for our daughter's wedding. A few of us went to the Quarter to have dinner one night at Mulate's. There was a convention of Herbalife inductees across the street at the Morial center. One was standing outside the restaurant, insulting people, telling them how they were going to die, calling them names. You remind me of them. I tend to be rude when dealing with those that think their "stuff" don't stink in conjunction with a superiority complex.




 Thank you my friend. Well said!


----------



## creative

ardchoille said:


> I trust myself quite well. My favorite foods are fruits, vegetables, grains, nuts, and legumes.. and I eat them all the time.
> 
> My favorite foods were different years ago, I used to choose foods based solely on taste. I'm now choosing foods based on nutritional value.
> 
> I enjoy being able to run 3 or 4 miles at a time without stopping. So I choose foods that are conducive to an athletic lifestyle.


You use the phrase "favourite foods" so I am guessing that this implies some enjoyment of taste rather than just eating them for fuel?  I am sure you realise that healthy foods can also be tasty foods?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

ardchoille said:


> ...My favorite foods were different years ago, I used to choose foods based solely on taste. I'm now choosing foods based on nutritional value...


Those two do not have to be mutually exclusive.



ardchoille said:


> ...I enjoy being able to run 3 or 4 miles at a time without stopping. So I choose foods that are conducive to an athletic lifestyle.


Our neighbor back home is a marathoner. His goal is to run one in each of the 50 states - he's completed around 40 give-or-take. Since he cuts back on his conditioning runs in the winter he plays on a seniors' hockey team. He's 6' 2 1/2", I'd guess around 170-175 pounds, He's a healthy 60+ years old (he just "bragged" recently of his good numbers). 

We've been friends for over a quarter-century and have never seen him fat, or winded, or known him to be sick. Still, he's been know to enjoy pizza, beer, the occasional steak. Still healthy.  And happy. Always smiling, whether he just finished running for miles, or he's seeing friends after a long time. He enjoys life and is happy. You don't look so happy in the photo you posted. 




creative said:


> ...I am sure you realise that healthy foods can also be tasty foods?


Or maybe he doesn't.


----------



## anas94

i believe in a quote that said  " eat to live not live to eat " 

but nothing more important than a healthy breakfast ..thank you


----------



## CraigC

anas94 said:


> i believe in a quote that said  " eat to live not live to eat "
> 
> but nothing more important than a healthy breakfast ..thank you



Welcome to DC! Nothing stopping you from following that quote. Personally, I fully intend to enjoy what I'm "eating to live".


----------



## ShantiFoods

Cereal products is my favorite breakfast. i daily eat cereal in my breakfast with juice or coffee. my favorite cereal breakfast is corn and choco flakes, rice crispy, oats, jumbo oats and oat rings.


----------



## Uncle Bob

A pitcher of bloody Mary.
A settin of eggs,
A pound of bacon,
A loaf of toast,
A pan of biscuits,
A bucket of grits
A Quart of Gravy.  
A pot of coffee.


----------



## Zagut

Uncle Bob said:


> A pitcher of bloody Mary.
> A settin of eggs,
> A pound of bacon,
> A loaf of toast,
> A pan of biscuits,
> A bucket of grits
> A Quart of Gravy.
> A pot of coffee.


 

Now that's what I call a good breakfast. 

But unless you're expecting company you might want to cut back to a pail of biscuits so as not to appear excessive. 

And correct me if I'm wrong but isn't  the amount of a settin of eggs dependent on how many chickens you have settin on said eggs?


----------



## Uncle Bob

No. A settin of eggs is dependent on how many eggs a hen, or any other hen has laid over a period of time so they will hatch. If there is a rooster in the hen house of course. The amount differs from hen to hen. I've seen as many as 15. As few as 5. 10 to 12 is about all a hen can cover. Any fertile egg placed under a "broody" hen will work.


----------



## Addie

Chickens don't lay during cold winter weather. And the long dark night also has an effect on how often they lay.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Light is the key. They require about 14 hours of light to lay. This is why commercial egg producers burn lights for the extra required amount of time when the days are short.  Also here they have 'curtains' that lower to protect from cold. Many have heaters....much like green houses.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Thread Closed*

Unbelievable behavior.


----------

